# After 85 Years, First 'Gremlin' Found Alive view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*After 85 Years, First 'Gremlin' Found Alive view! *

*IMAGE* - _weirdasianews.com_ (Pets & Animals) made popular 4 hr 58 min ago


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

85 years? You were lucky if you got 65k miles...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7 Still drives his.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

That is really cool to find a mouse-sized primate they thought was extinct after 85yrs!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> 85 years? You were lucky if you got 65k miles...


Now I finally know who you are.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Mogwai? It could be one of those annoying Furbies that some one threw away.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I truly show my age......when I first read the post, this is what came into my mind.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I truly show my age......when I first read the post, this is what came into my mind.


Thats actually what the thread is about..go back to the beginning and click on the link...Kozmo was showing his age by referring to his favorite car...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know I know, but unless you're 25 or under, most don't know what that little mogwai is


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> I truly show my age......when I first read the post, this is what came into my mind.


That's a Mogwai. If you get them wet, they turn into a Gremlin;


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Foxy85 said:


> I know I know, but unless you're 25 or under, most don't know what that little mogwai is


That's the best thing about having kids. Once your older you get to do it all over again.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> Now I finally know who you are.


Eh... Bound to happen eventually...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


>


Remember the commercial: "Hey lady, where's the other half of your car?"


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> 85 years? You were lucky if you got 65k miles...


This is only my opinion KOZ but don't rob a gas station while driving that thing.


----------

